# [H] Buildings Fantasy/40K/ Clix [W] $$$ 40k



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
I am working on a new project and need a few items for it, I have a lot of goodies for trade, links are below and thanks for looking.

Haves
Terrain Pieces
Mini Fortress
Comand Bunker
Eldar Webway
Fantasy farmhouse
Fantasy Inn
40k Tanks
Land Raider
Land Raider Spartan
Rhino
Whirlwind

40k tanks
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 1847274222

40k stuff
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 1847274222

Fantasy stuff
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 1847274222

Yes even 3D Heroclix stuff
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 1847274222



I take Paypal as well as trade here are some of the items I am looking for right now

Want
Ogres/ Ogryn
Dwarfs/ Squats
Eldar/Swooping Hawks/War walkers/ Harlequins
Heroclix
MTG Cards

PM me with questions and offers please.


----------

